# Cajun Thunder Popping Cork



## shooterguy71 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have been using a Cajun Thunder Popping Cork with a 12-18in mono leader, and DOA and Vudu shrimp for reds and trout. Is this a decent setup in this area?


----------



## NautiJim (Jul 28, 2015)

Shooter,
I am new to the area, but have been asking a lot of questions and tying a few new things that are different from how I fished in NC for 40 years. I tried the popping cork setup with little luck until I took the time to learn how to make it depth adjustable. First time out with my new rig last weekend produced 3-trout and 2-reds in about 45 minutes. I was using live bait (finger mullet and shrimp). But I think the popping cork is the key. Fish will attack the cork itself. You just need to have something underneath it that they can't resist. And you need to be able to adjust for the wide range of tide we have here. There is plenty of bait in the water right now so it is easy to load up on the way to your fishing hole.
Let me know if you are interested in how to rig your popping cork so that it is adjustable for different depths.


----------



## Bama B (Jul 28, 2015)

Yes its a great set up. Also try it with live shrimp or mud minnows


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jul 28, 2015)

I like to use a longer leader, 30-48". I seem to catch more fish when the bait has a little more freedom, also I use live bait 100% of the time


----------



## ghost8026 (Jul 28, 2015)

I use it with live shrimp or minnows with arms length leader and fish shell beds


----------



## shooterguy71 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the heads up guys. Anyone know if you can buy live shrimp out toward Sunbury?


----------



## NautiJim (Jul 28, 2015)

Sunbury Crab Company sells them. But I never buy bait. So I don't know what they charge or even how/when to buy. If you are fishing down there I am very close to you. I live in Waterford and just stop at one of the little creeks on the way down river and throw the cast net a couple of times. There is always plenty of bait.


----------



## shooterguy71 (Jul 28, 2015)

I didn't realize they sold bait. I just moved in down the street from them. I am currently boatless, just haven't pulled the trigger on buying one in the middle of summer. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## NautiJim (Jul 28, 2015)

Southernhoundhunter said:


> I like to use a longer leader, 30-48". I seem to catch more fish when the bait has a little more freedom, also I use live bait 100% of the time



Do you put any weight at all on your leader? Or do you just let the bait swim free?


----------



## shooterguy71 (Jul 28, 2015)

I have tried it both ways. I had been placing a split shot about half way between the cork swivel and the bait. I know I'm probably not fishing a good spot. I fish the grass behind Sunbury's small pier.


----------



## Cpulley1 (Jul 28, 2015)

You can also buy them from half moon marina around the corner from Sunburry. I never catch anything but whiting and shark at Sunburry though.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 28, 2015)

Berkley Gulp instead of shrimp..


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jul 28, 2015)

No weight with #1 kahle hook with a live shrimp


----------



## Southernhoundhunter (Jul 28, 2015)

I'll get a lot of flack for saying this, you hear a lot of people make the statement about an artificial bait"it catches them just as good as live shrimp". The folks that you consistently see bring good catches of trout to the dock, consistently have live bait in the livewell before the cork hits the water


----------



## ghost8026 (Jul 28, 2015)

all under a popping cork no weight on leader finger tip to elbow length....live shirmp and mud minnows


----------



## shooterguy71 (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice catch Ghost!!


----------



## ghost8026 (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you..I havnt tried the cork with artificial bc I kno how well they like the live


----------



## trippcasey (Jul 28, 2015)

Long leaders, short leaders, artificial baits, live bait, and even cutting the wire out and making it adjustable depth (I dont like the adjustable depth poppers with the little tube), I love a popping cork.


----------



## shooterguy71 (Jul 29, 2015)

I need to watch some Youtube and figure out the adjustable depth thing.


----------

